# Roman Stud



## gottabagit

I fell hard for the Roman Stud, only thing I want too thrilled about was the chain strap. Anyway lo and behold, there’s a new variation with a leather studded strap. Ordered from Neiman Marcus on New’s Years Day, as an early birthday present, it’s beautiful and edgy.


----------



## vsmr

gottabagit said:


> I fell hard for the Roman Stud, only thing I want too thrilled about was the chain strap. Anyway lo and behold, there’s a new variation with a leather studded strap. Ordered from Neiman Marcus on New’s Years Day, as an early birthday present, it’s beautiful and edgy.
> View attachment 5292183


It’s beautiful! I’ve been eying this bag myself too, but the top handle version in white and black. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## gottabagit

Thank you, I looked at the top handle as well. Really beautiful, but I just like how the handle on the version I bought is less obtrusive.


----------



## TraceySH

this color is gorgeous! I think the grained leather really brings more sophistication to this one!


----------



## Ang12

It is gorgeous! Beautiful colour and does look edgy. I myself just bought the rock stud with clasp in dawn pink. It is my first Valentino bag-is this your first too?


----------



## sammytheMUA

Has anyone seen this bag on sale lately? I missed an opportunity to purchase on sale a few weeks back and now i'm kicking myself for not purchasing!


----------



## gottabagit

sammytheMUA said:


> Has anyone seen this bag on sale lately? I missed an opportunity to purchase on sale a few weeks back and now i'm kicking myself for not purchasing!


Not on sale per se but Saks has a gift card event and I was surprised that Valentino was included in the event. I think you could get up to $750 off depending on price of what you purchase.


----------



## ElenaTS

sammytheMUA said:


> Has anyone seen this bag on sale lately? I missed an opportunity to purchase on sale a few weeks back and now i'm kicking myself for not purchasing!


Just saw it for $2300, which is $800 off the Regular price.


----------



## katran26

What are your thoughts on the longevity of the Roman studs? Regular rock studs seem to be here to stay (or so I hope with all my bags/shoes ) but do you think these will continue into future seasons?


----------



## katran26

I may take the plunge and buy one soon—saw a gorgeous dark blue large shoulder bag with gold studs…gorgeous


----------



## Passerine123

I'm interested in this bag too, probably the medium or large size. A darker color, perhaps the deep blue. Will need to decide in person at the store. Would love to see more Roman Stud bag photos here plus opinions from people who own it (and *also* from those who considered it but decided against it). This and a BV Jodie (small size, not the teen or mini) will most likely be my bag purchases for 2022/2023.


----------

